# CPU Temperatur auslesen



## Flokati (18. Jun 2007)

Hi!

Weiß jemand, ob ich mit Java die Temperatur meiner CPU auslesen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

Mit Linux 'sensors' über die Runtime laufen lassen und das Ergebnis parsen.


----------



## Flokati (18. Jun 2007)

Das Leben könnte so schön sein... wenn man nur Linux laufen hätte...

Gibts unter Windoof auch nen Kommandozeilentool?

Wie sieht die Sache mit Cygwin aus? Könnte es damit klappen?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

Flokati hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts unter Windoof auch nen Kommandozeilentool?


Weiß ich nicht.


			
				Flokati hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sieht die Sache mit Cygwin aus? Könnte es damit klappen?


Nö


----------

